# Anzac



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Superb dawn (5am) ANZAC (Australian, New Zealand Army Corps) remembrance ceremony at the Commonwealth Cemetery in Heliopolis followed by breakfast at the JW Marriott - what a great way to spend the early morning. 

Fantastic hosting by the Australian Embassy :clap2::clap2::clap2:

"Lest we forget"


----------

